# Practicing Techniques Solo



## nonono90 (Nov 21, 2003)

I do not have any one to practice with out side of class. So I have been going through the motions of the few moves I know. Any other things I can do by myself to help improve my skills?

Thanks


----------



## Kempo Guy (Nov 21, 2003)

I would say, "ask your teacher"...

But since you asked here, how about doing your "tai no henko" and "fune kogi undo" type exercises? You can also practice the roll-backs on a carpeted floor (i.e. the first portion of a back roll).

FWIW, I happen to train in a style that uses a "kata" format when learning techniques (and the movements are required to be precise) so I tend to practice them solo (with intent). We also have a lot of semi-intricate stepping patterns and such so I practice these seperately as well.

KG


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 2, 2004)

basic movements.  my instructor always tells us, "it all goes back to the basics."

i practise yoshinkai aikido.  and we have the basic movements such as elbow power 1 and 2. body change 1 and 2 etc.  and they can all be done alone.  (with partners if resistance is wanted).  and of course, your kamae.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 2, 2004)

It always helps me to work falls and rolls (if you have room), tai sabaki, shiichi (sp) and anything else that will help with your movement, blending and such.


----------



## Jas (Jan 15, 2004)

Get yourself a hanging punching bag (if you dont already have one) Push it so it rocks back and forth, then practice your two step blending around the bag, it helps with speed and balance!!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 15, 2004)

when doing your pratice if you can learn to see your opponent in front of you and picture in your mind what he is doing your movements will become easier when in the school


----------



## Yari (Jan 19, 2004)

Strech - strech - strech

Not overdoing though, but keeping flexible.
And I would recommend meditation too.

/Yari


----------

